# 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

I have it in and running, but the immob. kicks it off. No one has a defeat yet. i was hoping to have it ready for h2o but no luck.


































_Modified by NATEDIGITYDOG at 7:43 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

thats certainly one way to do it


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What subframe did you use?


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

Schweeeet!


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (MKII420)*

Did you just have a 2.0fsi motor laying around


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Awesome! That thing is gonna MOVE.


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

WOW, who did the swap?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

Looks good! I'll have to keep an eye out for it whenever I'm over in the Whitemarsh area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTr250 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

very impressive.. hope u find ur answer


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (TTr250)*

man that thing is gonna move


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (prodigymb)*

What kicks off the immobalizer? Couldn't you in theory move that part to the rabbit? So if it was the ignition, couldn't you move the key and everything over, installing it in the dash? What about custom chip tuners ability to bypass the whole system?
At any rate that does provide some peace of mine when it come to someone stealing my car. 


_Modified by Arin at 2:00 PM 9-27-2007_


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

What instrument cluster are you using? You're more than likely going to have to tow the car to a local dealer and have them reprogram the ECM/instrument cluster. Hopefully, they won't need the VIN that the ECM and/or the instrument cluster came out of though.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_What instrument cluster are you using? You're more than likely going to have to tow the car to a local dealer and have them reprogram the ECM/instrument cluster. Hopefully, they won't need the VIN that the ECM and/or the instrument cluster came out of though.

They can pull the vin out of the cluster or ECM to be able to do it. 
I am guessing though he used just the ECM and will in fact need an immo defeat file. 
Just waiting on his ECM code and we can see if we have something for him.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just waiting on his ECM code and we can see if we have something for him.

Please help him..... The bunny is going to Moooooooove...


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

IT IS OUT OF A 06' PASSAT THEY ONLY HAVE ONE PART #. I CAN GET IT FOR YOU IF YOU WANT


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (SUPERIDE)*

I DID THE SWAP


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_IT IS OUT OF A 06' PASSAT THEY ONLY HAVE ONE PART #. I CAN GET IT FOR YOU IF YOU WANT

no need I can look it up, thanks will keep you posted on what we can do.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn thats badass...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

that is a SICK sleeper.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

nice job. get up some videos once it's running!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*








...Goodluck with getting it up and running. That thing will be a beast if a stage 2 GTI does 13.6-13.8's.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

oh man thats gonna move, i hope you get this thing running right. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ezmethod (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (sxedub)*

Holy ISHT














.. Props to you man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

hmmm.
What Trans is mated to the 2.0t?


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_hmmm.
What Trans is mated to the 2.0t?

any 4 cyl will bolt up but i used a g60


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_
any 4 cyl will bolt up but i used a g60

Then the ecu will expect abs sensor pulses, and not tranny sensor pulses.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Then the ecu will expect abs sensor pulses, and not tranny sensor pulses.

Thats a good point lee. The car should run without it, but it may affect certain things I'll ask on the details.
To the OP, can you IM me your phone number


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

sh***t your first.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

sick!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (MFZERO)*

wow.....


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (T-Boy)*

OMG The thought of that thing on the freeway makes me drool 
Props to you sir lets us know how this thing goes


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (VW-Arcade)*

Great job.......


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (tchristemac)*

All I have to say is WOW!!
I bet this thing halls balls.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (2lowcoupedoor)*


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Sweet.. good job.
I wonder what a big turbo would do on that thing ....
JT


----------



## doltrev (Mar 18, 2007)

Your my hero, I can't wait to see you dyno/weigh it. If you chip it or do any mod, your gonna have about double the power/weight of an mkv.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

'wow' is the first thing that comes to mind here. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Awesome build, do you have any idea how much the complete engine weighs? I've been searching the tex and google for half an hour with no luck.


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

sent to ecm out to revo today


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_sent to ecm out to revo today
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Damn!
How did I miss this!








Seriously badass! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamdub (Aug 1, 2007)

gnarly. please keep us updated.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_sent to ecm out to revo today


Excellent!! I guess Revo is the only option for immo delete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

awesome work man, that bunny is going to move! want to swap one into my mk2 as well? =]


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_What subframe did you use? 

Also, what transmission did you use? Do you have a buildup thread? Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (lerak2598)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lerak2598* »_
Also, what transmission did you use? Do you have a buildup thread? Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no build thread, its an 02a right now because i had it laying around, but i will put a 02j in when i pull it apart this winter and clean it up


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

how hard was the swap? what mounts did you use?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Does it have climatronic and whats your opinion of orange distributer caps?


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_whats your opinion of orange distributer caps?

nice


----------



## Ten94Tuner (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

if this rabbit had a butt.. id pee in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PIHB


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

wow man that's awesome. Very jealous.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Ten94Tuner)*

Im a pee in your but.








_Quote, originally posted by *Ten94Tuner* »_if this rabbit had a butt.. id pee in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PIHB


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Just boxed up the ECM and it will be back in Nates hands tomorrrow.
Tested it in my A3 to confirm that its no longer looking for an immo and it worked just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

very noice!

-subscribed-


----------



## ffej0427 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_very noice!

-subscribed-

//// x2


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just boxed up the ECM and it will be back in Nates hands tomorrrow.
Tested it in my A3 to confirm that its no longer looking for an immo and it worked just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

nice. is it going to runa performance tune or did u just get rid of the IMMO? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
nice. is it going to runa performance tune or did u just get rid of the IMMO? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

stage II file http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris,
Did you ship a parachute with the ECU. That baby is gonna roll.....................................


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Chris,
Did you ship a parachute with the ECU. That baby is gonna roll.....................................









There was some bubble wrap and stickers, he got the swap done I'm sure he can make something with those


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
...and stickers... 

Nooo!!!! The last thing he needs is more horsepower


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

i'v been waiting to see someone do this with the 2.0t fsi engine ... i hope it runs good for you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Anson86-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anson86-8v* »_
Nooo!!!! The last thing he needs is more horsepower









You can't get enough HP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some even stick a second motor in their cars to get some more.









To the OP, nice project man, waiting for an update.


----------



## mk3gti-usa (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

WOW!!
great job and looks like a tight fit








you should have the ECU today, lets see how it works!!


----------



## blktom77 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

i wanna see this thing roll!!!!badass!


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (blktom77)*

it is up and running around town still getting the bugs out. I left it in stock mode for now, but it feels great


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_it is up and running around town still getting the bugs out. I left it in stock mode for now, but it feels great























Nate, we are so glad that the ECM worked out for you. Give me a ring if you have any questions.


----------



## Ten94Tuner (Sep 18, 2005)

wooo its bad ass!!!


_Modified by Ten94Tuner at 7:02 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## vdubjunkie37 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Ten94Tuner)*

The swap is hagered.







The engine doesn't even sit level.















Can't wait till the kinks are worked out and I still want to see you run an APR stage 3 mk4


----------



## Ten94Tuner (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjunkie37* »_The swap is hagered.







The engine doesn't even sit level.















Can't wait till the kinks are worked out and I still want to see you run an APR stage 3 mk4









whatchu talkin bout willis


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_it is up and running around town still getting the bugs out. I left it in stock mode for now, but *it feels great *






















 i bet







, need videos !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_it is up and running around town still getting the bugs out. I left it in stock mode for now, but it feels great























You are the man now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gti-usa (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (Bulletproof Auto)*

friggin sweet!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (mk3gti-usa)*








awesome!


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

i'd do unspeakable things for a ride in a stage 2 tunes in the biotch


----------



## 05indoesitgogti (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

wow


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

pro hommie..

straight up. p.r.o


----------



## R8TDR (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (scotteh)*

So..damn..cool!
Congrats and great job, POST VIDS!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjunkie37* »_The swap is hagered.







The engine doesn't even sit level.















Can't wait till the kinks are worked out and I still want to see you run an APR stage 3 mk4









Lol, I want to see this thing, bring him up for a GTG some time Rich.... Im sure Joe would be more than willing to run him in his stage 3+ GLI


----------



## blackout06 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Spooled1.8)*

DAMN. 








props. this is going to be absolutly amazing.. what kinks have you come across so far?


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (blackout06)*


----------



## WhiteJettaMK3 (Jun 24, 2003)

i wanna watch this...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteJettaMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteJettaMK3* »_i wanna watch this...

x2. WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ten94Tuner (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

This is ridiculous. Stg 2 in a car that probably weighs 2100 pounds or less. Wow.


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_This is ridiculous. Stg 2 in a car that probably weighs 2100 pounds or less. Wow.









Stage II, will be like having 450hp+ in GTI, wow, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (areku_x)*

any new updates ?


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (VW-Arcade)*

BEST THREAD EVER!!!!


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (Sp00nman)*

god damn.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

I deff just got a little tight in the pants http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (Sp00nman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sp00nman* »_BEST THREAD EVER!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I call it inspiration.


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in my mk1 rabbit (Mtl-Marc)*

WOW!







amazing


----------



## Mk2mat (Jan 15, 2007)

How much did the ECU work cost with Revo?
And can it be done in the UK?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_What subframe did you use? 

What shoehorn did he use??


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

any updates OP?


----------



## Ten94Tuner (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (VW-Arcade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Arcade* »_any updates OP?

nope


----------

